# Create Your Own Tee Website



## magikstik (Sep 29, 2010)

Just wondering if there were any way to get one of those sites built where you can create your own tee design from mock designs displayed.I know Inksoft and DecoNetwwork offer it but they are too expensive,Something like imagemarket.com


----------



## magikstik (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks,do you know any sites that might be using this tool,it looks cool and just what I would want.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

magikstik said:


> Thanks,do you know any sites that might be using this tool,it looks cool and just what I would want.


I see 280+ clients sale it. Sorry I dont know link.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

magikstik said:


> Thanks,do you know any sites that might be using this tool,it looks cool and just what I would want.


Browse the comment section on the links Nicefile provided. Users will sometimes post their site. Here's one Design | Campbellscreenprintng


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I tried it out on another one of my websites. I was getting errors and one thing I didn't from the beginning after installing is that it is not standalone. You need to log into their site to operate it. If their site goes down I don't believe it will work. I emailed them with questions and they stopped responding.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

tchandler52 said:


> I tried it out on another one of my websites. I was getting errors and one thing I didn't from the beginning after installing is that it is not standalone. You need to log into their site to operate it. If their site goes down I don't believe it will work. I emailed them with questions and they stopped responding.


I think you installed version very old. We updated new version and all works on your server. Please go to admin and check your version. Please sure it is new version.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have updated version. It doesn't work and last email I sent I didn't get a response. I just checked by clicking update and tried to use again. Getting parse error message. I also checked and it is still not stand alone. You still will need to log in to their website anytime you want to adjust.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

tchandler52 said:


> I have updated version. It doesn't work and last email I sent I didn't get a response. I just checked by clicking update and tried to use again. Getting parse error message. I also checked and it is still not stand alone. You still will need to log in to their website anytime you want to adjust.


What your email id. Please let me know, I will ask my team check again.

We have many email/day. So it you have issues, it is simple and fast if you can open ticket on my system.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Opencart OpenTShirts is free. It's not for a web newbie unless you want to pay someone like me to set it all up for you and that defeats the purpose of keeping it really cheap.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

The difference is the software above is suppose to support tablets and phones. It also shows more features. I was hopping it would work out but we will wait to see what else new comes along.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

tchandler52 said:


> The difference is the software above is suppose to support tablets and phones. It also shows more features. I was hopping it would work out but we will wait to see what else new comes along.


Do you have data that shows what percentage of your customers will actually design a shirt on a phone or tablet?

Or how many of your current customers would use this new feature at all?

99% of my customers call me or email me. I have only a small number of website quotes for custom apparel. I wouldn't spend the time or money right now because the ROI is so low. Your results may vary though.



Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

tchandler52 said:


> The difference is the software above is suppose to support tablets and phones. It also shows more features. I was hopping it would work out but we will wait to see what else new comes along.



This module works good on all devices. Now 60% clients view website on table and mobile. So website response is very important.

What features you want. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## TedC (Dec 3, 2011)

nicefile said:


> This module works good on all devices. Now 60% clients view website on table and mobile. So website response is very important.
> 
> What features you want. Please let me know. Thanks


nicefile: The claim was made in earlier comments from someone that your current version needs to interact in some way with your site. Can you clarify and say that the latest version of "Custom Product Designer - Opencart" works 100% on my server and has no connection to anything else once I install it on my server?

Thank you


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

TedC said:


> nicefile: The claim was made in earlier comments from someone that your current version needs to interact in some way with your site. Can you clarify and say that the latest version of "Custom Product Designer - Opencart" works 100% on my server and has no connection to anything else once I install it on my server?
> 
> Thank you


Yes sure. We updated version 3.0.0. All works on your server and not connect to other server.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

He is correct after re looking it says it was a update. version 3.0. It made me believe I had it. I am installing update now.


----------



## TedC (Dec 3, 2011)

tchandler52 said:


> He is correct after re looking it says it was a update. version 3.0. It made me believe I had it. I am installing update now.


Good to hear. If you have time after you look over the updated version to let us know the pro's and con's as you see them, it would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

So far the update file didn't work. Sent in a ticket as requested but you cant reply back to that email they email you from. I sent to their other email the requested info. Still waiting for them to respond back to see if they can get it working. I will keep updated if anything changes.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

tchandler52 said:


> So far the update file didn't work. Sent in a ticket as requested but you cant reply back to that email they email you from. I sent to their other email the requested info. Still waiting for them to respond back to see if they can get it working. I will keep updated if anything changes.


Oh strange. We reply all email, ticket to client in 24h. I am sory if my team missing reply to you. Please let me know what your email or ticket number. I will help you check.

You can add my skype: chuvandang


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

If deconetwork is too expensive, I hate to be blunt, but you are not ready for a t-shirt designer website because having the equipment to do such a job cost more than a year of deconetwork. I pay more a month for rent of my shop than a whole year of deconetwork. 

It seems to be the leading software out there, and all for less than $250 USD per month, its a solid price. I don't offer a designer or need one to keep my doors open, facebook and SEO do that for me, but If I wanted to deal with the headache of screening all these crazy designs I would use deconetwork in a heartbeat. 

Wordpress and Opencart solutions are all full of bugs. If you want a real one hire a local company to make it from scratch the way you want it. I bet you can get one for less than $7,000 locally.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

email adress <[email protected]> responded to my ticket. Tried to reply 

It will not let me see a email back to that email adress.

I get a email back from <[email protected]> saying not delivered.

I also sent information along with ticket number to <[email protected]> 

I just sent a private message with ticket number to you on this forum.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

xfuture said:


> If deconetwork is too expensive, I hate to be blunt, but you are not ready for a t-shirt designer website because having the equipment to do such a job cost more than a year of deconetwork. I pay more a month for rent of my shop than a whole year of deconetwork.
> 
> It seems to be the leading software out there, and all for less than $250 USD per month, its a solid price. I don't offer a designer or need one to keep my doors open, facebook and SEO do that for me, but If I wanted to deal with the headache of screening all these crazy designs I would use deconetwork in a heartbeat.
> 
> Wordpress and Opencart solutions are all full of bugs. If you want a real one hire a local company to make it from scratch the way you want it. I bet you can get one for less than $7,000 locally.




There are several designers that work great on OC with out a monthly payment and activation fee. One of them is free. I am not familar with the word press ones.

I am hoping we can get nicefiles software working. It looks promising. It may be worth it to pay deco or inksoft if you are not familiar with web design.


----------



## Lady loyal (Jun 21, 2015)

http://mkt.com/t-shirts-plus-by-appeal check it out I would love to connect and talk with you all. Thanks


----------



## awesomehoodie (Jul 9, 2015)

please hire a freelancer with the budget you have


----------

